# سؤال عن كيفية التدقيق على اللياسة plaster



## alwly78 (2 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أريد الطرق التي من خلالها يمكن التدقيق على اللياسة plaster
أو بمعنى أخر ماهي طرق إستلام اللياسة أريد شرح مبسط لطرق الإستلام


----------



## م . أبو بكر (2 مارس 2006)

ببساطة فإن استلام اللياسة ( الطينة الاسمنتية ) يتم على شقين :
1 - المتانة .
2 - الاستواء .

المتانة : يفضل دائماً المرور على المشروع اثناء التنفيذ لتدقيق نسب خلط المواد و في حال لم يتثنى لك حضور أعمال التنفيذ فيجب التدقيق بعدم وجود شقوق في اللياسة و يمكن محاولة جرح اللساة بمسمار قاسي لمعرفة مدى قساوتها .

الاستواء : هذا العنصر أهم من الأول و يتم استلام الياسة بواسطة عصا ( خشب - ألمنيوم ) مقطعها مستطيل الشكل و مننتظم تماماً تسمى عندنا ( إدِّة ) طولها 2.5 م . عند وضع العصا على الجدار من طرفها السوي يجب أن لا تترك الإدة بينها و بين الياسة على طول العصا أية فراغات تسمح بمرو الضوء .

بمعنى نضع الإدة على الجدار و ننظر من الأسفل و نتأكد من أن اللياسة تنطبق تماما على حرف الإدة في جميع نقاطها .

أما تقدير الشاقولية فيتم عن طريق بلبل متدلي أو باستخدام زيبقة نطبقها في أماكن متعددة من كل جدار لفحص الشاقولية .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## zekrysinai (2 مارس 2006)

بالاضافه الى تعليق المندس ابو بكر ؛ يجب التدقيق على استلام البياض عند تقابلات الحوائط ايضا ؛ ويتم ذلك باستخدام زاويه معدنيه ( قائمه 90* ) يتم وضعها فى مكان التقابل ؛ ويجب ان تنطبق الزاويه تماما عند مكان التقابل دون ترك اية فراغات؛ وعلى العكس من ذلك يمكننا بنفس الزاويه ( بطريقه معكوسه ) استلام زوايا الاعمده والكمرات ( السوك ) وذلك للتاكد من تعامد جانبى البياض؛ ولى نصيحه اخرى ان البياض - كما ذكر المهندس ابو بكر - يفضل استلامه اولا باول اثناء التنفيذ ؛ ويجب ان يقوم عامل البياض قبل تنفيذ اعمال اللياسه بعمل بقج واوتار موزونه يتم استلامها اولا ؛ ويصرح للعامل بعدها بملء الفراغات فيما بين الاوتار او البقج .
البقج ؛ عباره عن جزئية بياض صغيره ( 7 سم × 7 سم تقريبا ) 
الاوتار ؛ عباره عن شريحة بياض بارتفاع 7 سم تقريبا ؛ وبكامل طول الحائط


----------



## هاله10 (3 مارس 2006)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (4 مارس 2006)

بالاضافة الى ما جاء به الاخوان :
فمن المعلوم ان هذه العملية تبدأ بمراحل هي بالترتيب كالاتي : 
1- تثبيت سلك معدني : ( شبك ) غالبا" بعرض 3 انش او 4 انش على طول مناطق الالتقاء بين العناصر 
الخرسانية واعمال البلوك اي تحت الجسور الساقطة او بجانب الاععمدة . مع مراعاة عدم ترك فراغات خلف هذه الاسلاك . وذلك لتجنب شروخ التمدد الحراري . 
2- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الانابيب الكهربائية يجب اغلاق اماكنها بمونة اسمنتية ومن ثم تثبيت السلك على طول هذه 
الاماكن .
3- ثم نبدأ بعملية الرشة الاسمنتية " اسمنت مع رمل اسود على كامل الجدران المراد عمل بلاستر لها 
ويجب ان تكون كثيفة , مع مراعاة رش الماء على هذه الطبقة لمدة يومين على الاقل . وتسطيع التاكد من متانتها بخدشها بسمار او وضع يدك عليها ويجب ان تكون متماسكة بحيث لا يسبب خدشها بسمار بتساقط الاسمنت منها . 
4- نبدأ بوضع " البقج " وهي مهمة جدا" لانها تحكم استواء الجدران وشاقوليتها ولتحكم الزوايا بين الجدران , وهنا عليك بوضع " القدة " بين نقطتين من "البقج " لتتاكد من استقامتها ومن ثم بلبل بين نقطتتين تقع النقطة فوق الاخرى لتتاكد من شاقوليتها . ومن ثم تضع قدتين على جدارين متجاورين " كل قدة على نقطتين بقج متجاورتين " بحيث يلتقيان في زاوية واحدة ومن ثم تضع الزاوية الحديدية على زاوية التقاء القدتين لتاكد من زاوية الغرفة .
5- بعد كل هذه المراحل تبدا عملية البلاستر والتي يجب مراعاة نسب الخلط بين الرمل والاسمنت والماء وهي الاهم للتحكم بالشقوق . 
وهنا تعيد التاكد من شاقولية الجدران ومن استواءها " كما شرح ابوبكر" ومن التاكد من زوايا الغرفة . 
وعلى العامل ان يتبع البقج في الية وضع المونة , وبعد الانتهاء يجب رش الماء لثلاثة ايام على الاقل . ومن ثم تتاكد من ذلك عن طريق خدشها بمسمار ويجب ان تكون متماسكة . 

3-


----------



## abd83 (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
و الله يا استاذ ابو بكر انتى مقصر بحقنا كتير 
و لازم تصدرنا كتاب نستفيد فيه من خبراتك التي لا تنضب 
و ادام الله عليك الصحة و العافية و رزقك من علمه اكتر و اكتر
و الحقيقة انا و زملائي المهندسين في الموقع نفتخر ان لدينا زميل و اسمه ابو بكر
مع كل احترامي 

المهندس عبدالله


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (17 مارس 2006)

اجزاكم الله الف خير يا باش مهندسين حقا خذوا الخبرة من اهل العلم وبمشاركتكم سيظهر جيل من المهندسين يتمتع بالخبر التي تناقصت عبر ازمان ضاع فيها التواصل بين ابناء العلم الواحد ووحدكم انتم يا ابناء الحرفة الواحدة القادرين على التواصل واصال خبراتكم ، هكذا يكون اهل الخير وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة تحياتي مهندس القرن العسرين


----------



## مهندس كريم (18 مارس 2006)

[glow="33FFFF"][blink]السلام علكيم[/[/blink]glow]
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]بالاضافة لما ذكره الاخوة الاعزاء هناك ايضا اختبار الطرق بالايد على الاجزاء المشرخة ف اللياسة فذا سمع صوت طبلة يتم تكسير هذا الجزء واعادة لياستها من جديد اضف على ذلك يجب وضع ميزان الفقاعة (الماء) على المسطرة الالمنيوم في استلام استواء اللياسة وكذلك وضع الميزان عند استلام البقج (الودع) ويجب ان تكسر اللياسة اذا كانت الشروخ بها عرضها اكثر من 3 مم واذا كانت منتشرة بصورة كبيرة اما اذا كانت اقل من 3 مم فانها توسع الشقوق ويتم ملئها بمعجون فيوتانيت لملء الشقوق وعند استلام الطرطشة يجب ان تكون قاسية ومسمارية ومالئة للجدار وليس هناك اجزاء متروكة ويجب ان يكون الشبك المعدنى مليء بالطرطشة حتى لا يحدث صوت تطبييل عند الشبك ويجب ان يكون الشبك المعدنى والمسمار والواشر من النوع المجلفن الغير قابل للصدأ حتى لا تشرخ اللياسة ويجب ان يتم عمل تنقير للجدران الخرسانية او الجسور او الاسقف الخرسانية قبل لياستها حتى تماسك المادة الاسمنتية عليها لانها تكون بمثابة اسطح ملساء وايضا يجب مراعاة استخدام الخلطة الموزونه ف المونة ومراعاة نسبة الاسمنت والرمل ويفضل استخدام الاسمنت العادي عن الاسمنت البطي الشك( المقاوم للكبريتات ) ووفقكم الله[/grade]


----------



## م . أبو بكر (18 مارس 2006)

أخجلتمونا ..

شكراً لجميع من ساهم في إغناء الموضوع .. 
معاً نحو منتدى علمي راقي .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## hamdy199 (19 أبريل 2006)

بالاضافة لما تفضل به الاخوان , بالنسبة للفتحات يجب تربيعها بالمتر 
اى المقاس من فوق مثل المقاس من تحت ومن الممكن ايضا تربيع الغرفة بالمتر وبخاصة عند اماكن البلاط اى فوق البلاطة الاسمنتية ب 10 سم
ونصيحة 
اهم شىء فى المدرسة اللياسة لانها اللى بتظهر المشروع يعنى اذا كانت مظبوطة الناس بتقول على المشروع مظبوط دون النظر للخراسانات
كما ان معالجة عيوبها مكلفة وما بتظبطش مع الدهان لذا يجب استلامها اول باول والمونة خضرا
واسأل مجرب


----------



## palestinianCE (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم..
أقدم لكم جميعاً جزيل الشكر و بالإضافة لما تقدمتم به جميعاً أحب أن أضيف مسألة الاهتمام
باستوائية الرخام الذي يوضع على الجدار أسفل الشباك قبل عملية القصارة (Plaster) أي بروز الرخام عند بداية فتحة الشباك و نهايته متساوي و مطابق لسمك القصارة التى ستقصر عليه (1.13-15مم)
و شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## عمروعلى3 (19 أبريل 2006)

abd83 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> و الله يا استاذ ابو بكر انتى مقصر بحقنا كتير
> و لازم تصدرنا كتاب نستفيد فيه من خبراتك التي لا تنضب
> و ادام الله عليك الصحة و العافية و رزقك من علمه اكتر و اكتر
> ...



اشاركك الرأى اخى العزيز
وانتظر من استاذى ابو بكر المزيد
وبأذن الله سيكون هناك تعاون سيثمر هذا المنتدى


----------



## م . أبو بكر (20 أبريل 2006)

> اشاركك الرأى اخى العزيز
> وانتظر من استاذى ابو بكر المزيد
> وبأذن الله سيكون هناك تعاون سيثمر هذا المنتدى



في الحقيقة اخي عمرو فأنا خجل من تقصيري تجاه الأعضاء و أحاول جهدي أن نتشارك المعلومة لتحصل الفائدة التي لأجلها نشارك في هذا المنتدى .

لكنني مجرد عضو في جسد هذا المنتدى الكبير .. 

و إنما تزيد فعاليتنا بتجاوب الأعضاء و اهتمامهم ..

بارك الله بكم جميعاً .
و أتمنى التوفيق و الفلاح للجميع .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## محمد من برقة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ارسل لكم كل ما يتعلق باعمال اللياسة او ما يسمى الطينة او الورق الا سمنتية او الزريقة
ورقة الإسمنت على الجدران والأسقف
عام :
-	يغطي هذا القسم كل ما يتعلق بتوفير العدد اليدوية واليد العاملة والأجهزة والسقائل والمواد مع القيام بتنفيذ جميع العمليات المتعلقة بالورقة الاسمنتية 0
-	تتألف بيانات المنتجات من مواصفات الشركات الصانعة للمنتجات وتوصيات التنفيذ والتركيب لكل نوع من المنتجات التي يتم توريدها وتركيبها، بما في ذلك المعلومات التي تؤكد مطابقتها للمتطلبات.
-	على المقاول صنع نموذج حي مقاس في الأماكن المحددة وحسب توجيهات المهندس لكل نوع من أنواع التشطيب النهائي للورقة اوأسلوب التنفيذ المطلوب للتحقق من الاختيار الصحيح من العينات المقدمة ولإيضاح التطابق مع المواصفات المرجعية.
-	يجب عمل النماذج الحية بحضور المهندس وتكون الورقة بالسماكة الكلية وباستعمال المواد التي سوف تستخدم لإنهاء الورقة مع شرح واستعراض المدى المقترح من المؤثرات الجمالية للورقة من حيث اللون ونعومة السطح واللمسة والمصنعية المتوقعة عند التشطيب النهائي لأعمال الورقة على الطبيعة.
-	يجب الحصول على موافقة المهندس على النموذج الحي قبل الشروع في أعمال الورقة.
-	يجب أن يبقى النموذج الحي المعتمد في الموقع أثناء الإنشاء ويحفظ في ظروف طبيعية، كمعيار لقبول أو رفض أعمال الورقة بعد اكتمالها.
-	يجب تسجيل جميع عمليات أخذ العينات والاختبار وإجراءات التدقيق بما في ذلك الإجراءات التصحيحية التي يقوم بها المقاول.
-	تاريخ الكشف والاختبار.
-	يجب أن يكون المشرف من قبل المقاول في الموقع على دراية بالمواصفات المشار إليها ولديه خبرة موثقة لا تقل عن (5) سنوات في أعمال الورقة وأن تكون له سابقة أعمال ناجحة في تنفيذ أعمال مماثلة للمشروع من حيث المواد والتصميم والحجم.
-	كما ينبغي أن يكون الفنيّون على دراية بالمواد وإجراءات التنفيذ ولديهم المهارة والتدريب الكافيين لتنفيذ العمل.
-	تشمل أعمال ضبط الجودة داخل الموقع والتي يقوم بها المقاول ولا تقتصر على التالي:
-	تدقيق شهادات الاختبار الخاصة بالموردين وشهادات المطابقة مع المواصفات ، على أن يتم ذلك قبل توريد أول شحنة منها.
-	مراجعة إيصالات الاستلام بالنسبة لكل عملية تسليم للتأكد من اكتمالها ومطابقتها للمواصفات ولأمر التوريد..
-	مراجعة بطاقات تعريف وشروط المواد والعناصر المكونة لكل عملية تسليم، للتأكد على وجه التحديد من:
- أن المواد والمكونات نظيفة وجافة وغير تالفة.
- أن الرمل نظيف وحاد.
- أن الشبك المعدني من النوع المحدد ومقاوم للتآكل.
- أن جميع مواد التثبيت مثل المسامير والدبابيس والمرابط والسلك …الخ، مقاومة للتآكل ومتوافقة مع نوع الشبك المعدني.
-	التأكد من أن جميع المعدات والأدوات نظيفة وبحالة تشغيل جيدة على الأقل مرة كل أسبوع.
-	التأكد من أن طبقة التأسيس مناسبة لاستقبال أعمال الورقة، قبل أن يبدا العمل فوقها.
-	التأكد من صحة تخزين المواد مرة أسبوعياً على الأقل.
-	يجب توريد المواد المغلفة إلى الموقع مغلقة بختم المصنع وداخل أكياس أو علب أو حاويات أو حزم مغلقة وسليمة.
-	أما المواد السائبة فيتم نقلها داخل أوعية شحن نظيفة خالية من التلوث.
-	جميع المواد التي يتم توريدها داخل أكياس مثل الإسمنت والرمل ، يجب تخزينها في غرفة أو تحت مظلة جافة ومقاومة للعوامل الجوية بحيث تكون المواد مرفوعة عن سطح الأرض بوضعها فوق قاعدة خشبية (طبلية).
-	يتم رص أكياس المواد بعيداً عن الحائط وبارتفاع (8) أكياس فقط. ويتم تخزينها بحيث يسهل استعمال المواد حسب تسلسل ورود الشحنات.
-	أما الشبك المعدني والأفاريز ومواد التثبيت والملحقات المماثلة فيتم تخزينها فوق سطح الأرض وحمايتها من التلف والتلوث. إذا تطلب الأمر وجود فواصل على سطح الطينة الواحد يتوجب أن تكون تلك الفواصل على هيئة خطوط مستقيمة أفقية أو عمودية حوافها خشنة وذات ميل بشطفه. وعند استئناف الأعمال تنظف الفواصل جيدا, وتخشن باستعمال فرشاة السلك, ثم ترش جيدا بالماء, وتروب ثم تستكمل أعمال الطينة ويجب ايلاء أهمية كبيرة ودقة فائقة لتنفيذ الطينة على الواجهات التي ستدهن لاحقاً بحيث تكون السطوح والزوايا غاية في الدقة مهما بلغ الارتفاع والمساحة من حيث الاستوائية والشاقولية وبحيث تكون المساحات المراد دهنها سطحاً مثالياً للدهان مع استعمال كافة التوابع والملحقات والإضافات المنصوص عنها سابقاً بحيث تخلو من أية تنسيمات أو تشققات غير مرغوبة.
-	يتم تركيب فواصل الحركة في أماكنها المحددة، وإذا لم تكن محددة فيتم عملها على أبعاد وفي الأماكن المطلوبة طبقاً للمواصفات المرجعية وكذلك حيثما توجد فواصل في جدران استقبال الورقة
-	الورقة الداخلي والخارجي على الأسطح الصلبة يجب أن يكون مستوياً تماماً ولا يزيد انحراف سطح الورقة عن 2 مم في كل 3000 مم متتالية عند اختباره بالقدة المستقيمة.
-	يجب إصلاح الورقة الداخلي أو الخارجي في حالة القص أو الترقيع بإعادة توريقهابالمونة حتى تتلاءم مع بقية الأعمال الأخرى، كما يجب إعادة توريق النقر والشروخ والعيوب.
-	يجب إصلاح أو إعادةتوريق البثور والانتفاخات والصدوع المتتابعة والتشقق الشديد والتزهير والعيوب الأخرى.
-	يجب تنظيف أي ترشش و/أو مواد متساقطة من الورقة قبل أن تجف.
-	جميع المواد التي لم تستعمل والحاويات والمعدات, وسائل الحماية المؤقتة يجب إزالتها ومن ثم تنظيف الأرضيات من مخلفات التوريق.
-	يجب تنظيف وإصلاح أو استبدال وإعادة جميع الأسطح التي تتلطخ أو تتلف بسبب أعمال الورقة حسبما يراه المهندس ضرورياً.
-	يجب أخذ الاحتياطات الكافية التي تكفل بقاء أعمال الورقة سليمة دون تلف أو تلوّث. ويراعى بشكل خاص توفير التهوية الكافية لأعمال الورقة الداخلي التي تكون فيها حركة الهواء الطبيعي قليلة أو معدومة.

المادة -1- الموادالمستخدمة:
الإسمنت:
الإسمنت البورتلاندي : يجب أن يكون الإسمنت البورتلاندي المستعمل مطابقا لشروط المواصفة م.ق.س 1887
المواد الرملية :
-	يجب استعمال الرمل الطبيعي أو الناتج عن طحن الحجر الطبيعي أو خليطا منهما والمطابق لشروط المواصفة السورية. ويجب أن يكون هذا الرمل متماسكا وخاليا من المواد اللاصقة كالطمي أو كل كمية يمكن ملاحظتها من الكريات الطينية, كما يجب ألا يحتوي على المواد الضارة التي قد تؤثر سلبا على درجة صلابة الطينة وتحملها وتماسكها والتي تغير من خواصه أو مظهره, كما يجب أن لا يؤثر الرمل في المواد المتصلبة بالطينة أيضاً.
-	ويجب ألا تتعدى كميات المواد الطينية والتراب نسبة 5% وأن يكون الرمل خاليا من أملاح الحديد والفحم وخلافها, ويجب أن يكون التدرج الحبي للرمل المستعمل حسب الجدول التالي, مع مراعاة ألا يزيد المجموع العددي للفروق خارج حدود النسب المذكورة عن 5% النسب المئوية بالوزن للكمية المارة من المنخل :

مقاس فتحة المنخل
m m	طبقة البطانة
(%)	طبقة الظهارة
(%)
5.00	100	ـــــ
2.36	100-90	100
1.18	100-70	100-90
0.6	80-40	100-55
0.3	40-5	50-5
0.15	10-0	10-0

-	يجب أن يتناسب التدرج المحدد مع سطح الطبقة النهائية إذ تتم معالجة السطح النهائي بالأدوات الخاصة بالطينة, على أن تستبعد الحبيبات الخشنة من الرمل بالنخل على منخل قياس فتحته 2 ملم يكون الماء المستعمل في عمليات الخلط والجبل نقيا خاليا من الشوائب.
التوابع والملحقات:
تستعمل الشرائح الشبكية strip. mesh لتقوية الطينة فوق التمديدات ومناطق اتصال جدران البلوك الإسمنتي بالبيتون المسلح أو اتصال كل مادتين مختلفتين وكذلك الشرائح الشبكية للزوايا corner.mesh وخيزران الحواف corner.bead لتقوية الزوايا الخارجية وخيزران توقف الطينة وغيرها من أنواع الشبك المعدني وتكون مطابقة للشروط الواردة في دفتر الشروط والموصفات الفنية العامة المجلد الثاني صفحة 442 – 443.
المواد المضافة :
الملدنات Plasticizere :
تكون الملدنات التي قد يتطلب الأمر استعمالها في تحضير خليطه الطينة لطبقة البطانة مطابقة (أو المواصفة الأمريكية ASTMC494 ) (للمواصفة القياسية البريطانية BS4887) عند إضافة المواد التي تكسب الطبقة خصائص معينة خاصة منع الرشح وإبادة الفطريات منه يجب الالتزام تماما بتنفيذ التعليمات الصادرة عن الجهة الصانعة وبمنتهى الدقة.
ولا يجوز إضافة مواد أخرى إلى الطينة ما لم تنص عليها مستندات المشروع.

الصبغات :
تكون الصبغات ثابتة ولا تتأثر بالجير أو بتعرضها للضوء. ويجب أن لا يكون لها أثر عكسي على الإسمنت أو العناصر الأساسية للورقة االداخلي أو الخارجي.
يتم إعداد نسب الورقة وخلطه طبقاً للجداول المرجعية والمتطلبات المرفقة بها، ما لم يعتمد المهندس خلاف ذلك.

المادة -2- التنفيذ :
الفحص العام :
قبل البدء بعمل الورقة على المقاول التأكد من:
- أن السطوح صلبة وثابتة وخالية من التلوث وجافة إلى حد ما.
- أن السطوح سليمة ومستوية وعلى استقامة واحدة وعمودية، وأن التفاوت المسموح به في انحراف مستوى السطوح لا يزيد عن 3 مم في المتر للأسطح الصلبة كالمباني والبلوك والخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع أو المسبقة الصب.
- أن السطوح تسمح بتماسك قوي وكافٍ للورقة.
- أن العمل في الأشغال السابقة لأعمال الورقة قد اكتمل.
- أن الأسطح المعدنية القابلة للتآكل قد تمت حمايتها ضد التآكل.
إذا تبين أن السطوح غير ملائمة فيجب إخطار المهندس خطياً بذلك ولا يبدأ بتاتاً العمل في الورقة الداخلي أو الخارجي حتى يتم تصحيح جميع الأعمال المخالفة.
التحضير العام للأعمال :
-	تكشط البروزات في سطوح الخرسانة وتزال مونة خرسانة الفواصل لتسويتها مع بقية سطح العمل. 
-	يجب قص المواد المختلفة عن مواد الورقة مثل المرابط المعدنية أو حديد التسليح، بحيث تكون منخفضة بمقدار 3 مم عن سطح الورقة مع معالجتها بتغطيتها بمادة مقاومة للتآكل.
-	يجب تنظيف المواد المساعدة على فك قوالب الصب، وشطفها بالماء وتركها لتجف.
-	يجب إزالة الأملاح عن الأسطح بالفرشاة بدون استخدام ماء. وإذا كان تزهير السطح كبيراً، فيلزم تكرار عملية إزالته بالفرشاة كل 48 ساعة.
-	بالنسبة للأسطح الصلبة مثل الخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع أو الخرسانة مسبقة الصب، والتي يعتمد تماسك الورقة فيها على قدرتها على امتصاص الماء وخشونة السطح فإنه يجب تنفيذ أحد الخيارين التاليين بعد بموافقة المهندس:
-	السفع بالرمل أوالتخشين باستخدام فراشٍ سلكية من الصلب أو بالنقر، أو بمجموعة منها.
-	إضافة وسائط مساعدة لتماسك الورقة مناسبة للعوامل الداخلية أو الخارجية التي تتعرض لهاالورقةتكون هذه المواد بتوجيهات كتابية من الشركات الصانعة.
-	يجب إزالة الأتربة والأوساخ والمواد العالقة في الخرسانة بمكنسة صلبة.
-	يجب حماية وتغطية جميع الأعمال والوحدات الموجودة التي من المحتمل تعرضها للتلف أثناء عملية البياض.
-	إذا كانت السطوح التي ستنفذاعمال الورقة عليها معرضة لرياح جافة حارة ، فيجب تغطيتها بشاش أو أي مواد أخرى مناسبة لحماية الورقة من الجفاف السريع.
-	يجب وضع طبقة الرشة المسمارية على كل الأسطح المراد توريقهاالداخلية أو الخارجية.
-	جميع طبقات الضهارة الإسمنتية يتم تنفيذها فقط على طبقات البطانة الإسمنتية والتي جفت تماماً.
-	تستخدم سماكة الورقة المحددة للورقة إلا إذا تطلب الوضع سماكة زائدة للتغلب على الاختلافات في استواءالسطح
-	عندما يعترض الورقة مواد بناء أخرى أو فتحات مثل حلوق الأبواب الخشبية أو المعدنية …الخ، فيجب الفصل بينهما بعمل فاصل صغير بعمق وعرض ثابتين. تتم تعبئة الفاصل بمادة مناسبة بعد تأكيد الشركة الصانعة بأنها ملائمة للغرض المستخدمة له.
-	تنحت جميع النتوءات البارزة على سطح الطينة من الجدران والأسقف. كما يجب ملء الحفر بمواد طينة البطانة إذا كانت بحدود 1.5سم وفي حال زيادة العمق عن 4 سم يتوجب استعمال التسليح بشبك معدني مغلفن.
-	يجب ترطيب جميع السطوح المعدة للطينة قبل المباشرة بوضع الطينة عليها لضمان الترابط الجيد.
-	يتم تثبيت شرائح من الشبك المعدني لتغطية التمديدات الكهربائية أو الصحية وجميع الأنابيب وفي مناطق اتصال البلوك بالخرسانة, وغيرها من الأماكن التي يحتمل ظهور التشققات فيها وذلك باستعمال المسامير الفولاذية فقط وفي حال استعمال مساحات كبيرة لتسليح الطينة في حال لزوم ذلك تثبت هذه المساحات بواسطة المسامير الفولاذية على شكل شبكة 50*50
-	يراعى قبل المباشرة بأعمال الطينة إنهاء جميع أعمال التمديدات والمنجور من ملابن حجرية أو رخامية ....الخ , بحيث لا يجري عمل من الأعمال بعد إنجاز أعمال الطينة.
-	المواسير الصغيرة والمجاري الموجودة ضمن أي فتحات في الجدران، يتم عزلها عن الورقة بتغطية الفتحات بشبكة من الشبك المعدني التي يتم تثبيتها بإحكام على طول كل حافة باستخدام المسامير أو المسامير الملولبة المقاومة للتآكل كل 300 مم على الأقل.
-	ينبغي تجنب عدم الاستمرارية في الأسطح المنبسطة غير المحددة الملامح كل ما أمكن ذلك.
-	يجب توحيد شكل ومظهر أو اتجاه الفواصل الرطبة في نهاية أعمال بياض اليوم الواحد طالما أمكن ذلك.
-	ينبغي عدم تنفيذ أعمال الورقة إذا كانت درجة حرارة الهواء المحيط أعلى من 35ْس أو في حالة الرياح الحارة الجافة.
-	يجب حماية أسطح الورقة الخارجي بالخيش أو بمادة مماثلة بعد أعمال الورقة فوراً. .يجب عمل خلطات تجريبية للحصول على نتائج مقبولة قبل بدء العمل بالوجه الأوّل من أعمال البياض.
-	لإعداد نسب الخلطات بالحجم، يتم استعمال صناديق معايرة ذات أحجام معلومة ومن ثم إعداد خلطات متماثلة بها.
-	يجب أن يتم خلط الورقة بالخلاطات الميكانيكية ما لم يعتمد المهندس خلاف ذلك.
طبقة البطانة ( الخشنة) :
-	يحضر ملاط طبقة البطانة للطينة العادية والطينة على الشبك المعدني من الإسمنت والرمل والماء, مع إضافة ملدنات إذا لزم الامر وتكون من عيار350 كغ إسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل ناعم. لضمان الحصول على سطح مستو وشاقولي ومستقيم للقصارة, توضع ودعات عمودية للجدران من خلطة طينة البطانة على شكل أشرطة شاقولية, لا يقل عرض الشريط عن 7 سم ولا تزيد المسافة بين الودعة والأخرى عن 1.5 م وتعمل الودعات بوضع زوج من البقج لكل ودعة. وتنفذ هذه البقج باستعمال الخيط والشاقول والقدة والميزان بحيث تحدد سطحا شاقوليا مستويا على كامل المساحة, وتترك الودعات مدة 24ساعة وترش بالماء لمدة ثلاثة أيام, وتكون رطبة طول تلك المدة.
-	إذا كانت الزيادة في سمك طبقة البطانة ناتجة عن خطأ تنفيذي فيكون استعمال شبك الأسلاك المغلفنة على نفقة المقاول الخاصة.
-	تكون هذه الطبقة تحت السيراميك منفذة كما ورد اعلاه مع حصر الزوايا حيث تكون الزوايا قائمة تماماً. إذا كان تثبيت أعمال البلاط بمواد لاصقة فإن أسطح الورقة يجب إنهاؤها باستخدام الملاسة الخشبية ما لم يرد خلاف ذلك أو حسب توصيات منتج المواد اللاصقة
-	تنفذ الطينة على القدة لجميع الجدران والأسقف في المبنى عدا الجدران المكسية بالسيراميك والجدران الخارجية و يكون تنفيذ طبقة البطانة للطينة على القدة كما ورد سابقاً من حيث الشروط والمواصفات للخلطة ويستعمل في مد البطانة كلاً من المالج والقدة بحيث تكون السطوح مستوية تماماً كما ورد أعلاه بالنسبة للاستقامة والاستوائية.
طبقة الظهارة (الناعمة) :
-	يحضر ملاط طبقة الظهارة من الإسمنت والرمل الناعم والماء مع إضافة ملدنات إذا لزم الامر ويكون من عيار 400 كغ إسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل ناعم و بحيث لا تزيد كمية الملاط المحضر عن الكمية المستعملة خلال نصف ساعة.
-	تنفذ طبقة الظهارة بتنظيف سطح طبقة البطانة جيدا, ورشه بالماء بغزارة ثم تفرش طبقة الطينة الناعمة على السطح باستعمال المالج بشكل متساو ومنتظم. أو بالمسطرين بجعل الطينة ملساء خالية من العيوب. ويمسح السطح بقدة خشبية جافة بمجرد اختفاء البريق أو اللمعان لإعطاء سطح كلي له شكل موحد.
-	للحصول على طينة نهائية خشنة تترك طبقة البطانة حتى تجف تماما ومن ثم تقذف الطينة المكونة للطبقة النهائية باليد أو بآلة مناسبة لذلك, ويترك السطح كما هو, والرمل المستعمل لهذه الطبقة عبارة عن خليطه من البحص والرمل أو من مواد مختارة خصيصا لذلك.
-	يمكن تسوية الظهارة بالمسطرين الخشبي (المالج) للحصول على سطح خشن, كما يسمح بأن تكون الأجزاء التي ستسوى بالقدة جافة جزئيا قبل استعمال القدة.
-	يمكن تنفيذ استدارة طفيفة على جميع الزوايا.
-	تتم تسوية سطوح الطينة بالقدة المستقيمة في الخط والمنسوب الصحيحين, وضبط كل الزوايا والأركان بزاوية قائمة, ويجب أن تضبط الجدران والحواف شاقوليا وعرضيا.
-	يجب ألا يتعدى أقصى تفاوت مسموح به 2 ملم كل 3 م للفرق بين الشاقول والسطوح أو الخطوط الظاهرة, و1.5 ملم لكل 3 م للفرق بين القدة والوصلات أو النهايات.
-	يترك سطح طينة الظهارة بعد تنفيذه مدة(24) ساعة ليجف ثم يرش بعدها بالماء بغزارة وبشكل متواصل, بحيث يبقى السطح رطبا لمدة لا تقل عن (4) أيام.
-	لا يسمح مطلقا بجمع الطينة واستعمالها ثانية إلا إذا كانت السطوح التي تتساقط عليها الطينة نظيفة وخالية من الأتربة وألا يكون قد مضى على إضافة الماء للإسمنت 30 دقيقة.
-	يتوجب استهلاك خليطه الطينة خلال ساعتين من إضافة الماء إليها لا يسمح مطلقا بإضافة الماء إلى الطينة التي بدأت بالتجمد.

المادة -4- الاستلام والمراجعة:
•	يجب التأكد من ان خطوط التقاءتوريق السطوح بعضها مع بعض مستقيمة ومنتظمة 0
•	يراعي أن يكون سطح الطينة النهائي ممتدا ومستويا مع ملابن الأبواب والنوافذ.
•	يجب تنفيذ الطينة على أكمل وجه حول الفتحات والثقوب وعند الحواف ومناطق التقاء الطينة بالنعلات وملابن الأبواب والنوافذ وحول التمديدات وما شابهها.
•	يجب التأكد من حسن تنفيذ الطينة حول الفتحات والثقوب وعند الحواف والزوايا ومناطق التقاء الطينة بالنعلات وحول التمديدات المختلفة.
•	يجب التأكد من عدم وجود أي تطبيل في الطينة أو شقوق أو تموجات أو أي عيوب أخرى في أي منطقة من سطح الورقة الاسمنتية ويتم ازالة الاجزاء المعيبة وتنفذ مرة اخرى بصورة جيدة مع العناية بشكل خاص بمناطق اتصال الورقة الجديدة مع الورقة القديمة ويكون الاصلاح على نفقة المتعهد.
•	يتم الاطلاع على التجارب التي تم اجراؤها على المواد المستخدمة وخاصة الرمل والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات المطلوبة.
•	يجب التأكد من ان الاعمال منفذة بالمتانة والقوة المناسبتين لاعطائها الديمومة المطلوبة.
•	يجب التأكد من ان السطوح المنحنية والدائرية مطابقة لما ورد في المخططات وتزال الاعمال المخالفة على نفقة المتعهد.
•	يجب التأكد من ان السطوح النهائية على نفس المستوى مع ملابن الابوابوالنوافذ وخلافها0

المادة -5- الحصر والقياس :
يتم حصر وقياس الطينة الإسمنتية المنفذة فعلا بالمتر المربع للمساحة الظاهرة وتعتبر ظاهرة جميع المساحات التي تركب فوقها قطع صحية أو أجهزة تدفئة أو غيرها من الأدوات التي لا تعد جزءاً أساسياً من البناء.و بعد حسم جميع الفراغات التي يزيد مساحتها عن 0,5متر المربع ولا يدفع للمتعهد أي سعر إضافي للمواد المضافة أو وضع الشبك في الأماكن المحددة في المصورات عند تنفيذ هذه الأعمال بإعتبارها داخلة في السعر المحدود لأشغال البناء ولا تقاس اعمال الطينة تحت الحجر او السيراميك باعتبارها داخلة في اسعار تقديم وتركيب هذه الاعمال.

المادة -6- مشتملات السعر:
بالمتر المربع ورقة الإسمنت على الجدران والأسقف بالقدة ويشمل السعر تقديم كافة المواد والمعدات والشرائح والشبك المعدني والعدد اليدوية والسقالات ومرافق التخزين وتوفير الماء والكهرباء، وكافة العمالة وأعمال الخلط وأخذ العينات وعمل التنسيق مع مجالات العمل الأخرى والفحص وإجراء الاختبارات والفحوصات وضمان الجودة والتقطيع والترقيع والتنظيف والحماية، وكذلك شاملة الأعمال المساعدة المحملة على سعر البند.وغيرها من الاعمال والرسوم والهوالك والارباح وكل ما يلزم ليكون العمل منفذاً على أحسن وجه.
لايدفع سعر خاص لاعمال الورقة الاسمنتية تحت السيراميك على وجهين ويعتبر سعرهامشمولا بكلفة اعمال السيراميك0


----------



## ماهر ديب (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه الجهود الرائعة
وفقكم الله


----------



## المجاز (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله لم تبقو شيئا نتكلم عنه بهذا الموضوع ولكن احب ان اضيف انه يجب تكسير الاوتار بعد ملأ القصاره بينها واعادة تعبئتها جيدا وبارك الله بكل من شارك ونفعنا وايكم بكل علم دنيوي واخروي


----------



## eng_aymn78 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل هذه المشاركات في ميزان حسناتكم احسنتم فارجو الله ان يحسن لكم ويرزقكم
( اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا وعافنا وارزقنا )


----------



## a.m (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز اضيف لما جاء به الاخوة الزملاء مشكورين الاتي
القصارة تتكون من ثلاثة طبقات( رشة مسمار -يفضل ان تكون كثيفة- و طبقة خشنة و الطبقة الاخيرة طبقة ناعمة)
بعد رشة المسمار و اجراء اللازم لها من حيث رشها بالماءيتم انشاء ما يعرف بالودعات و هي اهم خطوة لضمان شاقولية و افقية السطح المراد قصارته الان كيف اقوم باستلام هذه الودعات
1- كما قال الاخوة باستخدام قده و ميزان احدد شاقولية اول ودعه و اقوم بنفس الخطوة للودعة الاخيرة
2- اشد خيط على طول السطح المراد قصارته و ذلك من الاعلى و من الاسفل و اضع في اول الخيط من الاعلى و من الاسفل (ماسورة كهرباء مثلا ) و في النهاية كذلك , الان الخيط اصبح بعيدا عن السطح بمقدار سماكة هذه الماسورة , الان امر على الخيط باستخدم نفس الماسورة ( من نفس العينة) بان اضعها بين السطح و الخيط , هنا يجب ان تمر الماسورة بكل سهوله اسفل الخيط و منها استطيع ان اعرف الفرق في استوائية السطح من نقطة الى اخرى امر عليها مع العلم بانه يسمح بتفاوة لا يتعدا 3ملم و ذلك حسب المواصفات المتبعة من بلد الى اخر
هذه الطريقة تعطيك نتيجة اكيدة سواءا لشاقولية السطح او افقيته ( و ارجوا ان تكون طريقة الشرح واضحة)
3- بعد ان استلم هذه الودعات نسمح للقصير بالعمل بالطبقة الثانية ( الخشنة)
4- يتم رش الماء لثلاثة ايام على هذه الطبقة
5- يتم عمل الطبقة الاخيرة ( الناعمة ) و اهم شئ في هذه الطبقة ان تكون كما هو اسمها ناعمه يمكن فحصاها باليد


----------

